# [Q] 4.2 SD SWAP SCRIPT?



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

I cannot seem to get this kind of script to even read anything from ROMs I run. I have tried it on Rootbox and Pacman, both 4.2.1 based.. I update busy box, and check intd support, but it shows both as my 16GB, and root explorer only shows the external SD card for all storages paths..

In my block/vold/ I have both 179:97 and 179:96

Now the storages are as such

Mnt/storage/emulated/legacy
Mnt/storage/emulated/0
Mnt/storage/sdcard0
These are all internal

Mnt/storage/sdcard1
This is external

Mnt/storage/usbdisk
I have no idea

And the typical
Mnt/extSdCard
Mnt/sdcard

Is there a script that works with possible 4.2.1 JB? Anyway you could help me please? Thank you so much!

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

KIRA said:


> I cannot seem to get this kind of script to even read anything from ROMs I run. I have tried it on Rootbox and Pacman, both 4.2.1 based.. I update busy box, and check intd support, but it shows both as my 16GB, and root explorer only shows the external SD card for all storages paths..
> 
> In my block/vold/ I have both 179:97 and 179:96
> 
> ...


What is your original script you are trying to run... want to post that up? script needs to be pointing to the /emulated/0 path for the internal SD.

Second;

mnt/storage/usbdisk is for mounted USB devices using USB-OTG. (USB stick, HDD)


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

here is the script i use in init.d. it works but 2 things are wonky.
1: doesn't display in settings/storage that you have 64 (my sdcard) but every app that reads /sdcard sees the correct storage so no biggy.
2: if i donwload an .apk to the sdcard it fails to install for some reason. i have to copy them to the internal storage (which is now sdcard1) and then they install fine.

busybox mount -o remount,rw /

mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:97 /storage/sdcard0
mount -o bind /data/media /storage/sdcard1
mount -o remount,rw /data/media /storage/sdcard1

edit: here is the file put in init.d http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17577394/11extsd2internalsd


----------



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

b16 said:


> Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


I was using Zedomax script, but then tried going with this variation -

sleep 2
mount -o remount,rw /
mkdir -p /data/internal_sd
mount -o bind /mnt/sdcard /data/internal_sd
mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/sdcard
mount -o bind /data/internal_sd /mnt/extSdCard

It makes the access to the external sd card, but ends up doing it for all files and the system shows both storages as the internal amount and nothing else

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

legacystar said:


> here is the script i use in init.d. it works but 2 things are wonky.
> 1: doesn't display in settings/storage that you have 64 (my sdcard) but every app that reads /sdcard sees the correct storage so no biggy.
> 2: if i donwload an .apk to the sdcard it fails to install for some reason. i have to copy them to the internal storage (which is now sdcard1) and then they install fine.
> 
> ...


this is a good concept, and closer to the goal, however if the system is not displaying it as the external storage, ex - 64gb - internal, the system is only allowing you to hit the 16gb limit.. I tried this also, but because the system doesn't recognize the bigger sd card, installing just a few apps brought me to "insufficient storage, delete some apps and try again"
So that would need to be fixed as well

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

KIRA said:


> this is a good concept, and closer to the goal, however if the system is not displaying it as the external storage, ex - 64gb - internal, the system is only allowing you to hit the 16gb limit.. I tried this also, but because the system doesn't recognize the bigger sd card, installing just a few apps brought me to "insufficient storage, delete some apps and try again"
> So that would need to be fixed as well
> 
> Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..
> ...


i have 150 apps and haven't had this.


----------



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

legacystar said:


> i have 150 apps and haven't had this.


if I install something heavy like Modern Combat 3, I get it.. and I know it's not my external cuz I have 5.5gb free..

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone else know? I have a feeling we're close..

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe legacystar's script is the closest you will get... the system will only read 16 GB as that is all the partition table has it set at. Any dev can chip in here but I believe getting the system to recognize more space natively is going to be a pain. Size isn't dynamically read on the internal SD like an external because people don't just change the size of the internal typically unless changing the partition table. (e.g. cutting room off /system partition and moving to SD or similar) from a discussion with Invisiblek months ago I do not believe we can make custom PITs... possibly use a PIT from a 32 GB to natively recognize more space? (More than likely you'd brick pretty hard though so wouldn't do it)

Sent from my 4.2 jelly-beaned SCH-I535


----------



## KIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> I believe legacystar's script is the closest you will get... the system will only read 16 GB as that is all the partition table has it set at. Any dev can chip in here but I believe getting the system to recognize more space natively is going to be a pain. Size isn't dynamically read on the internal SD like an external because people don't just change the size of the internal typically unless changing the partition table. (e.g. cutting room off /system partition and moving to SD or similar) from a discussion with Invisiblek months ago I do not believe we can make custom PITs... possibly use a PIT from a 32 GB to natively recognize more space? (More than likely you'd brick pretty hard though so wouldn't do it)
> 
> Sent from my 4.2 jelly-beaned SCH-I535


the script I used on 4.1 showed

internal - 32gb
external - 16gb

it's only on 4.2 it only shows me

Internal - 16gb
external - 16gb

not sure why..

Sent from my DeathSCYTHE..

I'll see you in hell.. where the devil knows my name...


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

KIRA said:


> the script I used on 4.1 showed
> 
> internal - 32gb
> external - 16gb
> ...


they changed stuff in 4.2


----------

